# Looking for rod recommendation



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

Hey guys-

I will be kayaking the entire keys this winter.
I will not be using my sot tarpon 120 but instead will be using a 16 touring sit inside touring yak.
I want to carry a spinning rod and real to do some fishing when we stop for the evening and need a rod that I can take on an airline (so no one piece design). I'm thinking of something in the 6-6 to 7' range.

What would you guys reccomend?
Thanks.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

In the Shop i have a NICE Travel Wright McGill 3 Piece designed for Bone fishing, could be the answer, check it out next time you are down.. JAM


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

I use a 7 foot ugly stick big water spinning rod 2 piece. Decent rod for around $50.


----------



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

JAM said:


> In the Shop i have a NICE Travel Wright McGill 3 Piece designed for Bone fishing, could be the answer, check it out next time you are down.. JAM


Jam-
How long is the rod?
Thanks.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

7'6 3 piece comes with hard case and a Soft Strapped case to carry while fishing, like a Bow and Arrow Quiver. Its called the Inshore Slam with S curve Technology.. It's a Blue and White Camo Job so it looks like the Sky from a Fishes perspective... Nice feel to it..I have 2 in the shop, but can order more...Looks like it would be perfect fro what you and Terry have in mind, your trip makes me Jealous... 

JAM


----------

